# FUR STOP DORR SAT. JAN.30



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

NOON. 3 miles west of Dorr to 22nd St.. Just north to the Juane VanDuine residence at 4489. Juane is well known to many, worked with the MTA for a number of years and was a past editor of THE TRAPLINE. He has offered an indoors, lit, heated stop with a table, in his personal fur shed. I'm certain that it will be quite the event. Juane has hosted such events in the past. Looking forward to this one. Should be the Cadillac of fur stops. Any ??? 231-258-2677 Roger


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Forgot. This was discussed. Masks are appreciated indoors. No mask we can deal on the tailgate per usual, no problem. thanks. roger


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

furandhides said:


> Forgot. This was discussed. Masks are appreciated indoors. No mask we can deal on the tailgate per usual, no problem. thanks. roger


Are u buying green ****


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

NO


----------



## Juane J VanDuine (Jan 12, 2021)

furandhides said:


> NO


Hey guys, looking forward to seeing everyone.
I've put the word out around here also, hopefully have a good turnout.
All are welcome. Still chasing rats, looking real good right now.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Roger 
Are you buying any put up beaver?
Sounds like I’ve got some to remove for a landowner this weekend. 
Thanks


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Juane J VanDuine (Jan 12, 2021)

Got done grading rats yesterday, looking forward to Saturday.
Hopefully the weather will cooperate.
See you folks then.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Juane J VanDuine said:


> Got done grading rats yesterday, looking forward to Saturday.
> Hopefully the weather will cooperate.
> See you folks then.


Sooo.. What’s the avg price look like?? Lol


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

pigeon said:


> Sooo.. What’s the avg price look like?? Lol


Spit out the drink of water i was taking when I read that.


----------



## Juane J VanDuine (Jan 12, 2021)

I can tell you right after I sell...
I do have the ability to up my average though. If I throw the 51 damaged in the trash or get them tanned and don't sell them that would up my average on the remainder.
Not that I'm going to do that but it can be manipulated.
Hope to see you all Saturday.


----------



## Juane J VanDuine (Jan 12, 2021)

Going to have some used wire rat stretchers for sale also.
$15/dozen


----------



## Juane J VanDuine (Jan 12, 2021)

I can tell you now.$3.33 for rats.
Thanks for coming down Roger.
Always a pleasure to see you and Laura.


----------



## Goinpostal83 (Nov 12, 2020)

Juane J VanDuine said:


> I can tell you now.$3.33 for rats.
> Thanks for coming down Roger.
> Always a pleasure to see you and Laura.


Unfortunately he could have said that long ago. 3 to 4avg. Or 2.50. To 4. If they are all damaged and small any trappers knows prices will drop. Thanks for letting us know. Not bad


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Juane J VanDuine said:


> I can tell you now.$3.33 for rats.
> Thanks for coming down Roger.
> Always a pleasure to see you and Laura.


Thanks For getting back , U did better then I did as I sold Yesterday to a different outfit and got 3$ avg on 151 Rats .. Would have loved to come your event as I live in Burnips.. But I wasn’t feelin the Roger vibe , As I’m sure u known him for many years ... Anyways I worked at Center/Mec for 15 years as a Grease monkey... Tell Kyle I said Hi ... 😂


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

pigeon said:


> View attachment 749563
> View attachment 749563


$$

What the heck , you holdin back on them possum?


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

What can I say. It wasn't a fur stop, it was much more, It was an event, a RENDEZVOUS. We spent four hours grading and buying fur, and enjoyed every minute of it. THANKS to Juane and Derrick for all their help. Looked as if someone was having a birthday or graduation party, must have been 20 trucks in the yard. We bought a truck load of fur. Ages ran from the single digits to the eighties. A good time was being had by all, and it will become an annual event. We had a long ride home so we missed the chili supper and more of the cold beverages. Thanks to all who attended. Anytime again.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

furandhides said:


> What can I say. It wasn't a fur stop, it was much more, It was an event, a RENDEZVOUS. We spent four hours grading and buying fur, and enjoyed every minute of it. THANKS to Juane and Derrick for all their help. Looked as if someone was having a birthday or graduation party, must have been 20 trucks in the yard. We bought a truck load of fur. Ages ran from the single digits to the eighties. A good time was being had by all, and it will become an annual event. We had a long ride home so we missed the chili supper and more of the cold beverages. Thanks to all who attended. Anytime again.


Did u tell anyone there u didn’t want there [email protected] furs?


----------



## Juane J VanDuine (Jan 12, 2021)

Not sure I understand, We had a bunch of bad furs. Everything was bought but 1 terrible looking you're.
The text looks like shot...?


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Thanks for having us Juane. 

I couldn’t stick around long but looked like everyone was having a good time.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Have had several calls since the Rondy Sat.. Missed us and want to meet. I know that there were several people who should have been there. You know sometimes everyone makes a mistake. Bygones can be left behind and we move on. The old kiss and make up. $$ was lost for no good reason.


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

Juane J VanDuine said:


> Not sure I understand, We had a bunch of bad furs. Everything was bought but 1 terrible looking you're.
> The text looks like shot...?


Read my Thread “post” called “ Is anyone selling there fur” enjoy


----------

